# USA Hudson, MTH Hudson & Challenger



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey guys, I have the info I need to purchase a trailing truck from one of the three engines mentioned, but I can't figure out which one is the best option.

The truck from USA is expensive, but probably the best quality, though since this is going under an Aristo Pacific, that seems redundant at best.

Can anyone provide close up pictures of the two MTH engines' trailing trucks and possibly the USA & MTH hudsons cab to cab comparing the trucks?

Thanks for any help. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob Thon(Robert's Lines) makes a real nice 2-axle cast metal trailing truck for his Challenger kits. I got one for my Challenger I made and for my 844 build. You can adjust the springing on each axle. You have to fill out his spam filter, but he'll get back to you. roblines-earthlink.net


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

deleted.

I will reply later when I am awake and I can see/read better.

(the other) Jerry


----------

